# Sharing files between two computers at two different locations



## akedm

Hi,

My son - while he's at his mom's during the school week - and I would like to transfer files between his computer and mine, which is in a different town. Files like Word documents, PDFs, etc... (homework stuff mainly).

I'd like it to be as easy as pie, so I'm thinking the most universal way is to have a shared folder (call it SHAREDSTUFF) he can save stuff into (like a drag-and-drop method) and everything in it is transferred automatically to my computer and visa versa - just like a shared folder on a LAN. That way every application can see it as a save location like every other folder, and the tranfer (or sync I suppose), if it needs to occur, is automatic.

I have syncback which can accomplish the sync automatically by monitoring the folders on each computer, but how do i create the connection. Can one program do it? Do I need a combination of two programs (one for the connection and one to sync)? I want to STAY AWAY from having to access another program to accomplish the transfer like yahoo's messenger file transfer, or Windows Live

I want drag-drop-done. We both use Windows 7 Home Premium.

And if it makes a difference we're set up in the same Homegroup (that Win 7 feature). At the moment his computer is here with me on my LAN. That's why the Homegroup-thing is working. But when his computer goes out to his mom's house permanently Homegroup isnt going to work, right?

Thanks.

PS : One method, though kinda clunky but efficient, would be to use yahoo messenger's chat windows. And while the windows just stay open on our computers dragging and dropping files into them would trigger a prompt for the receiver to accept the transfer. Thats about as close as i can get to automatic. But I'd like it to be a folder so, like I said, other applications can see it as a save-location option.


----------



## johnwill

You do NOT want to try to share files directly over the Internet unless you like removing viruses and malware from your computer!

You need a VPN if if you want to share files like this. Perhaps LogMeIn Hamachi might do it, I've never personally used it.


----------



## Elise28

I use Limewire, latest edition, and i can connect to a specific ip and take share folders.
Has detailed explanations in Help. Here a download link

Elise


----------



## skyclad4

Try using Hamachi. It's freeware and very secure


----------



## johnwill

I can't see Limewire as a secure solution, I have no idea what that poster thinks you're trying to do!


----------



## Hanziness

Elise28 said:


> I use Limewire, latest edition, and i can connect to a specific ip and take share folders.
> Has detailed explanations in Help. Here a download link
> 
> Elise


EHHEH.... LimeWire? Full of trojan droppers...
DO NOT USE LIMEWIRE, I know, and experienced users know too, malware hosters use limewire to host their viruses as music files, videos etc. I tried it, my friend installed it at us, because he wanted to download a music, after the download ends, the avast! Came up with a Win32 Trojan dropper sign... So use LimeWire carefully, install a firewall, and an antivirus!


----------



## akedm

I'm trying Hamachi2 (squared) right now. I'll run a test tomorrow from work to my home computer. I've set it up at home but I cannot tell if the ease of what I'm doing is cause of the LAN and Windows7 combination or if it's actually Hamachi2 making it so easy. 

But I've set up two folders on two computer's desktops - one per desktop. Each folder is actually a desktop shortcut to the folder on the other computer. One's named "Share with Dad" on my son's computer and the other is named "Share with Son" on my computer.

Right now I'm substituting my laptop for my son's system while I'm testing this whole thing out. I'll bring it to work tomorrow while this home desktop remains on, and I'll check out the stability of it then. I want to eliminate the LAN-factor while I check out Hamachi2 from two truly distinct locations.


----------



## rtrich2

I would try Live Mesh. 
A group of us would use this program for school work. 
set up a hotmail or msn account.
then go to www.mesh.com
Then you can share whatever you want from your desktop to anyone else that you would like.


----------



## akedm

I found Hanachi2 works wonderfully. But my son's not as enthusiastic about sharing things with me. How could have I overlooked this part of the equation?!?! 

Never heard of Mesh, though I do like Microsoft's hosting and community "desktop" sharing features.


----------



## 2xg

Hello...if you need assistance please create your own Thread, this is an old Thread. Thanks.


akedm said:


> I found Hanachi2 works wonderfully. But my son's not as enthusiastic about sharing things with me. How could have I overlooked this part of the equation?!?!
> 
> Never heard of Mesh, though I do like Microsoft's hosting and community "desktop" sharing features.


Closed!


----------

